# reset permissions to inherited



## abatie (Jan 26, 2014)

I was experimenting with some permissions in a zfs filesystem and now I'd like to remove them and let them be inherited from the parent, but I can't seem to find the incantation to do so.  Can someone point me in the right direction?  Thanks!


----------



## trh411 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm thinking you meant "properties" and not "permissions". Check out zfs(8). See the `zfs inherit` command. You can use the `zfs inherit` command to clear a property value, thus causing the value to be inherited from the parent dataset.


----------



## abatie (Jan 28, 2014)

I meant permissions (though I should have specified NFS permissions, sorry) though they may be set with a property ;-) sharenfs specifically.

That's exactly what I needed, thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2014)

The ZFS sharenfs is a property. NFS permissions are set with tools like setfacl(1).


----------

